# Conte contro Mourinho in FA CUP Chelsea United. Video.



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2017)

Scoppia la lotta tra Conte e Mourinho, il tutto avviene a causa di un contrasto tra Valencia e Alonso, che accende le scintille tra i due tecnici. 

Video qua in basso.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Marzo 2017)




----------



## S T B (13 Marzo 2017)

non amo particolarmente nessuno dei due, ma Conte tira fuori l'oro dalla spazzatura, mentre Mourinho no secondo me


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2017)

Conte se lo magna Mourinho in questo momento..

Risultati a parte, a me il portoghese pare proprio "spento" dentro...mi sa che il flop col Chelsea l'ha veramente depresso..e allo UTD proprio non si trova...
O forse semplicemente ha fatto il suo tempo e non ha più nulla da dire..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Marzo 2017)

Tutta la vita Conte, Mou frigno non ha mai avuto un'idea di calcio che sia una, solo catenaccio e lamentele, al massimo è un buon gestore che per vincere ha bisogno di 11 fenomeni.


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Conte se lo magna Mourinho in questo momento..
> 
> Risultati a parte, a me il portoghese pare proprio "spento" dentro...mi sa che il flop col Chelsea l'ha veramente depresso..e allo UTD proprio non si trova...
> O forse semplicemente ha fatto il suo tempo e non ha più nulla da dire..




Sì, credo anch'io che Mourinho abbia fatto il suo, d'altronde è molto difficile durare più di 10-15 anni ad alti livelli, chi ci riesce(Ferguson, ma anche Ancelotti) è veramente un mostro sacro


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2017)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sì, credo anch'io che Mourinho abbia fatto il suo, d'altronde è molto difficile durare più di 10-15 anni ad alti livelli, chi ci riesce(Ferguson, ma anche Ancelotti) è veramente un mostro sacro



Ci metto anche Capello e Lippi...

Qualcuno direbbe Trappattoni ma per me il Trap è sempre stato solo un catenacciaro mediocre..ha vinto sempre allenando il meglio..mai piaciuto..

Adesso sono curioso di vedere Guardiola come evolverà..rischia di fare la fine di sacchi


----------

